# Shipping FROM India TO Canada...Short Notice.



## harroldsheep (Jun 27, 2011)

My contract has suddenly ended after 4 years and have just a few things that are too bulky to take with me on my flight back to Toronto. Nothing big, mind you, just less than 100kg of books and whatnot.

Has anyone any advice/recommendations for me? I know it's short notice, but I have to ship before July 3rd.

Thanks! Philip.


----------

